# STP + OkC



## eske silver (Dec 6, 2014)

{I'm sleep-deprived and curious, so what the hell... }


Who here is on a dating site? How's that working out for you?

Where are the dating sites for non-squares/vegetables?!

Should STP have a "hook up/dating" section... ?

~ soenke

{ via tapatalk }


----------



## autumn (Dec 6, 2014)

http://okcupid.com/profile/sanskritsutra

Just use it to meet people ahead of time where I'm going. Works OK.


----------



## Cirno9 (Dec 6, 2014)

I use tinder, cant beat location based ogling apps, the most shallow thing in the world but its great for making friends in a new city/town.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 6, 2014)

eske silver said:


> {I'm sleep-deprived and curious, so what the hell... }
> 
> 
> Who here is on a dating site?
> ...



I have several apps on my phone for dating.
I use plenty of fish,meetme(formaly my yearbook) tinder,and choosey

I get sporadic lengthy conversations that memic the turons"oh i wish i could"

i always let em know the extent of my travels and post messages that involve lookin for like minded travelers.
I met 1 girl off here who is actualy a member of this site....
Needless to say it was fun 

ive actually only met 5 ppl from online ...in person...one i still talk to regularly but shes not a traveler. 
One tried to rape me in my sleep but i woke up to her fondeling my junk and i punched her in the eye by mistake and she left...never to be hurd from again...
Two girls i met off the meetme are batshit crazy
I had to lock one in a closet so she couldnt whoop my ass(she didnt like it when i told her she didnt have to lie to kick it)
and the other one accused me of using her....even tho..i bought the booze.provided the place to party,went and picked her up..made food..all that.

So i guess my experiance is simliar to the road i guess
Alot of smiles,tons of wishes,a few crazies...that one mother fuckker who keeps it real with yah but doesnt approve of ur life style.

I get alot of blocks tho...ppl view then click the iggy button..and i mean ALOT! 
makes me think about flying a sign with facebooks "like" thumb... and a unfollow button...lol

Also....i think matt kinda already made that section...
Its called roaddawgs/meetup
U could fly ur personal add there...


Also on a side note....
I dont get on these dating sites specificly trying to get laid...most often im just posting pictures of the road and lookin for like minded ppl to chat with as friends..i make it known im not into pic swappin or sexting and i do.t need or want their money...just looking for coversation.

Im often told im too long winded to captivate the attention span of ur avg person these days...so i think i just dont understand how to use social media correctly lol


----------



## Tude (Dec 6, 2014)

Was on a few of them at one time including OKC - atcutally met up with several, - did not care for it - hehe - Profiiles and pics many times do not meet the actual person... especially profiles. One guy - Active lifestyle, long distance bicycle rider, runner, outdoors, into food etc etc - all me!! ... HA met up with him and he was not any of what he wrote and he admitted his profile needed to be updated. The bf was on it for a while and he didn't like it, but he didn't elaborate other than he felt the females were just looking for a provider as they rather "interviewed" him for if he was working and if he had a car and they hoped he liked children - but then that was his interpretation of the site). I kinda got weirdos - most with one thing in mind from the first minute - and then my next thoughts were OK how the fuck do I get out of this ... - that was some of the times I was in. Couple of nice guys but quite far from me. The last guy who responded to me seemed like a nice guy but he must have been shitfaced that night as his PM's were sexually awful and I banned him and canned my account.

Btw - I met bf 8 yrs ago-ish on a bicycling website - so it does happen. Some other people on that same website got together successfully and others tried and the long distance thing didn't work out - Bf just moved here from Pittsburgh this past Summer after long distance dating for 7 ish years - I hated traveling to Pittsburgh, ahem, (lets just say it was a long time). Another guy met his now wife on OkC and they have been married for at least 5 years. So some things do happen nicely.

As for something here - it would be interesting. I think it would be more successful if the living area was stable - which in some cases it is versus traveling but I sense this (being stable) happens too.


----------



## kidbob (Dec 6, 2014)

Tude said:


> Was on a few of them at one time including OKC - atcutally met up with several, - did not care for it - hehe - Profiiles and pics many times do not meet the actual person... especially profiles. One guy - Active lifestyle, long distance bicycle rider, runner, outdoors, into food etc etc - all me!! ... HA met up with him and he was not any of what he wrote and he admitted his profile needed to be updated. The bf was on it for a while and he didn't like it, but he didn't elaborate other than he felt the females were just looking for a provider as they rather "interviewed" him for if he was working and if he had a car and they hoped he liked children .



I get this alot my self....but unlike work...if i get the interview..that doesnt mean i got the job lol

And i think its in every mamas nature to find a provider for her cubs.there is the random ones who are self sustained...but their busy changin diapers on trains(and im talkin depends not huggies lmao)
and those gals tend to go for the womanizing junkie with face tats.(not trying to say all face tatted brothers are junkies or womanizers)

If ur lookin to get laid....this works....GET A DOG,POST UP AT WALMART AND BAM..INSTANT BOOBAGE!!!


----------



## autumn (Dec 6, 2014)

kidbob said:


> I get this alot my self....but unlike work...if i get the interview..that doesnt mean i got the job lol
> 
> And i think its in every mamas nature to find a provider for her cubs.there is the random ones who are self sustained...but their busy changin diapers on trains(and im talkin depends not huggies lmao)
> and those gals tend to go for the womanizing junkie with face tats.(not trying to say all face tatted brothers are junkies or womanizers)
> ...



Man I'm in the ER and the "depends not huggies" made me crack the fuck up. Doctor must think I'm a psychopath because I started laughing when this kid with cancer was being wheeled past my room.


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 6, 2014)

yes i think there should be an STP personals / dating aspect of the site!!!!


----------



## Tude (Dec 6, 2014)

ZIM! In ER? Phoning now!


----------



## kidbob (Dec 6, 2014)

What u in the ER for bruh? u allright? 
Hope that laugh didnt hurt to hard!


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Dec 6, 2014)

I've tried POF, and have had an OKC account for quite some time. I believe i've met one girl, and we went camping one weekend. Pretty cool person, in theory. Myself being an introvert, her constant CONSTANT talking drained the hell out of me. Stuck in the middle of nowhere. Sex was good, though.

Most of the time i'm also just looking for like-minded people. Travelers, philosophical types, other hermits. Most people I might exchange a few very nice messages with, but it usually fizzles fast and either they stop replying, or I do. It can be quite a downer when someone you think you click with just stops replying. I can imagine so many of those girls must receive TONS of messages, though... And there's always someone better than you  (Just statin' a likely fact)

It's an interesting experience, though. Glimpsing into how all this works. I'm not a bar person at all, and I keep to myself 99% of the time when i'm not actively traveling, so this is my foray into the social world... and I think i'm so very distant from it all


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 6, 2014)

Really no need for a dating forum (but then again there is pimpage opportunity for Matt if you want to sell membership).

In the words of the late and famous musician Michael Jackson, "Just beat it."


----------



## Killjoy (Dec 6, 2014)

eske silver said:


> {I'm sleep-deprived and curious, so what the hell... }
> 
> 
> Who here is on a dating site? How's that working out for you?
> ...


Ive been on OkCupid for like 2 years now. Only really met one person from there and she was really uptight and my impression so far of that site is a lot of the people are super flaky. Mostly a waste of time. Im using it now to find people to meet in New Orleans but I cant even find a match there. Btw I find gutter punks on that site sometimes XD The only time I really get connections is by chance when I go out to shows and social outings.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 10, 2014)

Ha this'll be good. I have an OKC which is alright I guess. I don't really use it anymore since all the guys I get matched up with seem to be uptight grad students. I mainly use adam4adam and recon to get my fixes though lately not so much. I also have a grindr but that gets no use, mainly because all the guys around me are pricks. Being a gay male means I have a bit more options as far as dating sites go. Also you don't have to put up any illusion of wanting a date since everyone knows why these sites are around. Log on, get off.


----------

